# Blimp Base



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Something Historical close to my house.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0IAX/is_1_84/ai_80965763


----------



## terry319 (Jul 22, 2008)

Is this off of 2004?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

It sure is.


terry319 said:


> Is this off of 2004?


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Now there is a race track.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

This is true--All I hear is those racing motorcycles over there.
Somebody is having fun.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Ive been wanting to get a shot of that place for sometime now. I just cant find the right angle to shoot from. I just wish they would put all the stuff laying around some where else for a day:wink: :biggrin:


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Those things are really giant diodes sticking out of the earth. They broadcast sub-space radio so that Santa Fe can talk to the "others."


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

When I was younger, a lot younger, there was a Blimp Hanger still standing. Wish I had a picture. It was my landmark when the family took that long, long trip to the Galveston beaches. When I saw it I fgured we were getting close. But you could see it from a long way off. And it took for ever to pass on its left.

Thanks for the memories Sandy.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> Those things are really giant diodes sticking out of the earth. They broadcast sub-space radio so that Santa Fe can talk to the "others."


 Ok...that's a good one. Que in Rod Serlings voice saying..."do not attempt to adjust your dial, everything is under control."


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Grayfish....here you go..

http://members.tripod.com/airfields_freeman/TX/Hitchcock_TX_blimp_44.jpg
A 1944 aerial view looking southeast at Hitchcock (National Archives photo). K-class blimp is visible on the mooring circle to the right of the hangar.

http://members.tripod.com/airfields_freeman/TX/Hitchcock_TX_undated_hgr.jpg
The entire structure was built of wood anchored on each end by 2 concrete double pillars. Htchcock's hangar was the last of the wooden blimp hangars to be built during WW2.


These pictures were taken from this site...

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://members.tripod.com/airfields_freeman/TX/Hitchcock_TX_blimp_44.jpg&imgrefurl=http://members.tripod.com/airfields_freeman/TX/Airfields_TX_Houston_SE.htm&h=286&w=500&sz=14&hl=en&start=2&um=1&tbnid=y7Ret_DYf7QbbM:&tbnh=74&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhouston%2Bblimp%2Bstation%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

Bobby Miller said:


> Those things are really giant diodes sticking out of the earth. They broadcast sub-space radio so that Santa Fe can talk to the "others."


that is why i wear my aluminum foil hard hat when i head down that way.... and NASA having their name all over it... what more does one need to know??

don't walk through them... you'll be 'scanned'.....


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That was really cool!! Thanks!


salth2o said:


> Grayfish....here you go..
> 
> http://members.tripod.com/airfields_freeman/TX/Hitchcock_TX_blimp_44.jpg
> A 1944 aerial view looking southeast at Hitchcock (National Archives photo). K-class blimp is visible on the mooring circle to the right of the hangar.
> ...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bobby Miller said:


> Those things are really giant diodes sticking out of the earth. They broadcast sub-space radio so that Santa Fe can talk to the "others."


Great, one more of our secrets revealed. h: rs


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

salth2o said:


> Grayfish....here you go..


Thanks of the picture links.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

history


----------

